# Online Training - What topics?



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We are trying to build an online training area for our site (The Classroom), we would like to know what would you like to learn about? What tutorials do you want to see in there?

Anything in particular you want to know how to do? Repairing scuffed bumpers? Colour coding your car? For all levels, the basics right up to the difficult jobs. 
Lots of our suppliers are contributing to these guides so tell us what you want to see and we can get them on the case as well.

Post what you want and we can get onto it!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Although it's been covered in other areas, I would like to know if there is an easy way to get great results on stone chips and scuffs.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stone chips will always go down well and perhaps wheel touch up / repairs ?


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

wylie coyote said:


> Although it's been covered in other areas, I would like to know if there is an easy way to get great results on stone chips and scuffs.:thumb:


Good topic, we are looking at a new solution by one of our suppliers for stone chips so that should be coming soon. As for scuffs we will have a good guide shortly by HB Body. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

Wheel touch-ups/refurbs. +1

Alloys and steel wheels


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Stone chips will always be good...

I think I'm OK with small sprays using rattle cans - if the bit of plastic is off the car... but what about all this blending malarkie, if you wanted to spray a bit of paintwork still on the car!?!?!?

Oh, and getting SILVER matched properly with touch up paint... what a friggggin nightmare!!!

:lol:

<edit> so we've had the 8 ball and the Cue ball... any reds or yellows out there that wish to post?!?!?! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Stone chips will always be good...
> 
> I think I'm OK with small sprays using rattle cans - if the bit of plastic is off the car... but what about all this blending malarkie, if you wanted to spray a bit of paintwork still on the car!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Ok for blending we can do a nice guide, for the meantime to understand the basics we have PPG's Blending Basics in the Classroom.

http://www.ppg.com/coatings/refinis...rticles/Documents/techTips_BlendingBasics.pdf

For silver touch ups, very difficult as the metallic always lays different when brushed on as its designed to be sprayed. They appear darker because your pushing the metallic to one side instead of the metallic laying evenly (also touch ups are thicker when applied, compared to spraying). Our supplier has a new solution, but we haven't tested it yet and can't recommend it as its quite different! Once have it we will do a review.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Couple of suggestions

1. How to get the best from your bodyshop. Not just in terms of what questions to ask or what to look for but is there anything we can do to make the job easier/quicker/cheaper. For example on programmes such as Wheeler Dealer etc they will often sand down the paint and remove all the trim before it is painted by some professionals. Is this realist for the rest of us. A point was made a while ago that a paintshop would not be happy with sanded down paint as they would still need to do all the prep themselves so they can warranty the repair

2. Fixing broken or split plastic trim. For example I have recently broken the lower trim below the front bumper on a curb. A nice and easy training session which shows options and processes would be great.

3. Purely out of curiosity this one. It is clear the professionals use dedicated spray equipment but most paints sold on the high street are aerosols, just how good a job can a professional do with some high street products

My best suggestion would be to take someone's car and show all the stages of repair. Therefore I would suggest a car that needs some work to the wheels, respray of exterior, fixing split bumber plastic and several other minor things. By sheer chance and coincidence this also describes my car


----------



## Billcc (Mar 1, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Couple of suggestions
> 
> 1. How to get the best from your bodyshop. Not just in terms of what questions to ask or what to look for but is there anything we can do to make the job easier/quicker/cheaper. For example on programmes such as Wheeler Dealer etc they will often sand down the paint and remove all the trim before it is painted by some professionals. Is this realist for the rest of us. A point was made a while ago that a paintshop would not be happy with sanded down paint as they would still need to do all the prep themselves so they can warranty the repair
> 
> ...


Good suggestions, ill show this to the team on Monday. Looks like we got a lot of work ahead of us


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

a how to colour coding ugly non painted trim's would go down well

theres a few guides on this website about small scratch repair using a paint shaving block - a how to video on this I personally would like to see

also the how to repair stonechips with the wiping the panel with paint mixed with thinners is it? and then wet sanding and polishing back, again me personally would like to see this


----------

